# Delhi, NY - Jefferson, M, Heart of Catskills



## Kay13411

Jefferson is a beautiful German Shepard who has had a very hard life. He was brought to the shelter in tough shape and is healing very nicely. He is such a wonderful dog who needs to know that not all humans are neglectful and hurt. There is such a deep sadness in Jefferson's eyes, but not a mean bone in his body. Now that Jefferson's body is on the mend he could use a "guardian angel" to help heal his broken spirit with a soft hand and a kind heart. We are sure he would thrive in a home environment. If you are interested in Jefferson, either to foster him or to adopt, please call the shelter asap. Please pass the word and help us find Jefferson a great home. Thank You. 

Jefferson
Animal: Dog 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
From: Heart of the Catskills Humane Society 

























Jefferson

Heart of the Catskills Humane Society
Delhi, NY
607-746-3080 
[email protected], [email protected]


----------



## AbbyK9

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

That face is just killing me.


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Those eyes are just begging for someone to love him. Does anyone know what his medical needs are? He desperately needs some love and kindness.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Poor guy. I swear you can tell by his eyes what a beautiful, greatful, and loving boy this is...


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I'm going to call when they open, I can't stop looking at his face.


----------



## moei

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Oh Please! Gosh! those eyes!!!















If a reputable rescue takes him, I am willing to donate to spring him from doggie jail. Please PM me.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Strana-when you find out something please post or pm me-He looks so much like my Rin-I could just cry.


----------



## rebeccakukkie

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*








Poor handsome boy!! Any rescue close by that can help?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Poor guy! I hope he gets out soon!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

strana- let me know what you find out. Delhi is about 2 hours from me, and I would be more than willing to pull him and help with transport. His eyes absolutely tear at my heart.


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Oh my







poor poor boy.


----------



## bluetick

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

That poor guy! His coat is a mess, and those eyes say so much!


----------



## ded37

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Shelter opens at 11AM - I called and left a message requesting more information.


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

OMG!!! is he heart breaking, those eyes are just saying PLEASE come and love me.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Thank you Darcy-sounds like we've got some offers to help with transport. I have also contacted Kim with WhyNot Me Rescue who brought my boy Rin to me and she is willing to help out in any way. Please advise what we can do to help-


----------



## namemyne

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Ok guys I stopped by because of EA. I am on my phone so my time is limited. Stupid job. LOL. I know we can get this boy anywhere. ** Moderator edited - please contact poster for additional information. ** I don't know if it will be this weekend so our worse case is a temporary foster home till next saturday. I need to know as soon as you guys do what you want to do. Please email me at [email protected]omcast.net. It is easier to sneak away and get emails then to get online.


----------



## DinoBlue

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I will sponsor to approved rescue.


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I spoke to the shelter this morning. Jefferson is on hold for an approved adopter. They told me the adopter is going to see if he gets along with their current dog. They also said that the adopter has expeirence with rescue dogs. The dog had mange but is now on the mend and his hair is growing back. I told them I would call back at the end of the week to see if the adoption goes through.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Thank you Strana.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

The shelter just called me back. Jefferson's potential adopters need to travel to meet him and will be bringing their dog also. The shelter is not sure, if they are planning on coming this weekend or next.

The shelter will notify me if the adoption does not work out - she put my information with his file. I also said I would circle back with her next week for an update.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Well done, Darcy, as always!


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Thank you everyone, this boy was breaking my heart. I live about 1 hour away from here and have worked with the shelter in the past. If you need someone to go and meet him, or get him on a transport I would be happy to help.


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I am very happy to hear Brightstar is looking out for this boy. He just broke my heart.

If you pick him up I would be happy to send a donation for his care. Please let me know.


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Has anyone heard if this boy was adopted? Bumping him up so he does get forgotten.


----------



## mmackey

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Bump for this poor soul so he is not forgotten.


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

This boy is still listed on Petfinder, does anyone know if he was adopted/rescued?


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I have left a message and am still awaiting a call back.


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I spoke to the shelter today. They told me that the potential adopters are having second thoughts because Jefferson may be to high energy for their old dog. They do have a back up adopter lined up. I told them that I would check back in a few days.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

oh my gosh....I just saw this boy and he is breaking my heart. Oh please lets save him..... that face, those eyes...


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I tell ya, I look into those eyes and I melt....I close my eyes and I can still see him..... he is one amazing dog.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

bumping this guy off page four and back into the spotlight!!!


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Another bump for the sad eyes.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Any news on this boy?


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Petfinder link -- this guy is still there waiting










http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10447937


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I will check with the shelter tomorrow.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

My understanding is that the shelter wants to still try to adopt this boy out from the shelter. IF BrightStar is needed, we will be contacted.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Oh thanks Darcy. I undersand the shelter's efforts and should have figured Brightstar had it covered. Jefferson is beautiful-if we can help please let us know as well.


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Fingers crossed a wonderful family falls in love with him, as we all have.


----------



## Leadchange

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Any news?


----------



## mmackey

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

This poor guy has fallen too the last page. Bump for you sweet boy. Hopefully you will find your forever home shortly.


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

(Like everyone here, I'm so moved by his expressive face, so full of hope.)

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I will check in on him again next week, BUT, the shelter will call me if/when they need BrightStar.


----------



## larrydee33

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Bump


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

any updates on this wonderful boy????


----------



## Kaylas Mom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Poor baby, he is still listed on PF.


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

BUMP


----------



## ded37

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Deb Crute Humane Society <[email protected]> to Darcy Drons <[email protected]> 
date Apr 18, 2008 1:39 PM 
subject RE: Jefferson - GSD 

Oh Darcy... you must have read my mind by emailing me. I was going to email you this weekend to see if you might be able to help with him... he's so wonderful, but we haven't been able to get him to get along with any other dogs (females or males) and everyone who has been interested has other dogs. He's also incredibly energetic and has no leash skills so that also turns people off. But he is incredibly smart, very treat-oriented, knows sit very well and is a mush with people. He's also very toy-oriented but has no guarding issues at all with food or his toys. I know if we could get him out of the shelter he would thrive and be fantastic for someone... he just needs that right home which we're not finding for him. 


Thanks for emailing and staying in touch... 
Deb



Deb Crute, LVT
Director of Shelter Operations 
Heart of the Catskills Humane Society
PO Box 88 
Delhi, NY 13753 
607-746-3080 
Fax: 607-746-7896 
email: [email protected] or [email protected]
http://www.heartofthecatskills.org

________________________________________________________

This is not good news that he does not get along with other dogs.

We will put him on our Shelter Courtesy Listing Page for now.


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Oh No!







Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kaylas Mom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

He is still listed...Poor baby


----------



## Lixx

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Could anyone near by evaluate him as a working dog potential? Age? Current health status?


----------



## Kaylas Mom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

This gorgeous boy is still looking for someone to love him..Help!!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

bumping this boy back to page one.....


----------



## Lixx

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*



> Originally Posted By: LixxCould anyone near by evaluate him as a working dog potential? Age? Current health status?


Anyone??


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

this guy has been waiting a long time...another one who needs to be an "only child"?


----------



## romeosmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Bump...look at that face!


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*



> Originally Posted By: Lixx
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: LixxCould anyone near by evaluate him as a working dog potential? Age? Current health status?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone??
Click to expand...

Sorry I didnt see this sooner, but I can go and get a eval on him. I am not sure what you need eval wise for a working dog, but this boy is not far from me.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

BUMP


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

bump


----------



## Lixx

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*



> Originally Posted By: kay13411
> Sorry I didnt see this sooner, but I can go and get a eval on him. I am not sure what you need eval wise for a working dog, but this boy is not far from me.


Sorry, I haven't been in much, did you get a chance to see him?
As far as eval. What's his drive like? What motivates him? Focus on handler? Focus around distractions, others dogs? Desire to work/please? Any issues structurly/health wise that would impeed him from a working lifestyle?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Would this be for an adoption or for something else? Bump!


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Any News?


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

oh my gosh is this poor boy still there???


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Poor guy


----------



## rowansd

Anyone have any updates on Jefferson, he is still listed on Petfinder....








Such a sad, soulful face


----------



## ToFree24

Web link for him:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10447937


----------



## CindyM

bump


----------



## shilohsmom

thank you so much rowansd for finding him-that must of been some crack he fell thru and off our boards. But thanks for bringing this boy to our attention again!!! Theres sooo much interest, is there anyone that wants such a special dog???


----------



## shilohsmom

bumping this poor boy back to page one....can anyone help him?


----------



## shilohsmom

I sent a request to Brightstar hoping they might still have some interest in this boy. I'm afraid his hopes are rather slim at this time.


----------



## eadavis

How can we help this boy or did Brightstar get him?


----------



## shilohsmom

So glad to see you eadavis. So far I haven't had any luck at all. Unfortunately, he got pushed off the boards for some time until rowansd brought him back to our attention. I have emailed Brightstar to see if they might still be interested. Apparently he doesn't like other dogs which is really making it hard to find a place for him. Any ideas??? I haven't heard back from Brightstar as of yet.


----------



## shilohsmom

I guess Brightstar isn't taking dogs right now (my mistake, I didn't read thread closely enough I guess) I just don't know of anyone that can take this young man.....


----------



## eadavis

Surely there is someone for this poor boy.


----------



## shilohsmom

it doesn't appear that there is anyone for this boy....very sad...


----------



## GT

I know Jefferson has captured the hearts of many board members and I wanted to post the update I received yesterday from Deb (the director of shelter ops):

Jefferson is still with us... the status of his skin condition is still the same, better than when he came in, but I think the stress of kenneling prevents real improvement. We would love to find a home or foster home for him, where we run into roadblocks is that we haven't been able to get him to get along in a kennel with another dog - docile female or male... he's initially ok when they first meet in a more open space, but then he goes after them in the kennels. Aind he's definately not good with cats. If you know of anyone who might be able to help by fostering him or adopting him, please let us know... I think he's also starting to get depressed... but this usually cycles with dogs who are in the kennels long term... he does get out for some socialization in our back room area but right now we have so many dogs (over 60) that it's hard to socialize each one more often. 

Thanks for checking in on him, 

Deb Crute, LVT
Director of Shelter Operations 
Heart of the Catskills Humane Society
PO Box 88 
Delhi, NY 13753 
607-746-3080 
Fax: 607-746-7896 
email: [email protected] or [email protected]
http://www.heartofthecatskills.org


----------



## ToFree24

This guy needs a real break, stressed - overcrowded shelter

Please be an Angel to this dog, seems he needs to be the only animal with some love and attention to get him on the road to a life.


He is begging







for an







to help.


----------



## shilohsmom

I would LOVE to be an angel to this dog, I even thought he could be the Senior for me but he's not dog friendly and I can't have that. I just love his look, I love his eyes, I just wish he were good with other dogs


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Kay can you go and see this boy and take new pictures? He as been there way too long.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Back to page one


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Can anyone go and see this boy? He has been there way too long.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

giving him a 4th of july bump


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

My offer of a donation to an approved rescue to help with his expenses is still good, of course.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

OH my gosh, this boy is still listed.


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

My offer of a donation to an approved rescue to help with Jefferson's expenses is still good, of course.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

What a beauty









Wrong Picture


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

I don't know how the other link was posted here, but that is a different dog. This is Jefferson's link. http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10447937




> Originally Posted By: ToFree24Petfinder link -- this guy is still there waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10447937


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

Sorry the link was from previous post on this link and thought it was correct dog. I notified mods


----------



## ToFree24

> Originally Posted By: kay13411Jefferson is a beautiful German Shepard who has had a very hard life. He was brought to the shelter in tough shape and is healing very nicely. He is such a wonderful dog who needs to know that not all humans are neglectful and hurt. There is such a deep sadness in Jefferson's eyes, but not a mean bone in his body. Now that Jefferson's body is on the mend he could use a "guardian angel" to help heal his broken spirit with a soft hand and a kind heart. We are sure he would thrive in a home environment. If you are interested in Jefferson, either to foster him or to adopt, please call the shelter asap. Please pass the word and help us find Jefferson a great home. Thank You.
> 
> Jefferson
> Animal: Dog
> Breed: German Shepherd Dog
> Sex: Male
> Age: Adult
> Size: Large
> From: Heart of the Catskills Humane Society
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson
> 
> Heart of the Catskills Humane Society
> Delhi, NY
> 607-746-3080
> [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## WiscTiger

Sorry I posted the wrong link. I was going through old posts trying to update these dogs that have been pushed to the back.

Val


----------



## pamela berger

Still there


----------



## TANDB

This guy breaks my heart, I can't believe he's still there, yet glad he's still "here"


----------



## katieliz

has anyone called (deb) and verified for sure that he's still there?

i see the petfinder link is still active, but jeez, you'd think there'd be nothing left of him mentally after being there for so incredibly long.


----------



## RebelGSD

I love this guy. Has anyone met him?


----------



## tankgirl

aww poor pumpkin...


----------



## maggs30

Ugh! He is pulling on mine and my husbands heart strings! He is so beautiful. Do we have any updated word on him. If he was good with cats, and dogs he could have a spot.


----------



## katieliz

hi tri, if you are seriously interested in this guy you should call the shelter asap and see if you can get the information you need. he's overdue for someone to help him, and that's for sure! how would you get him from new york to texas? can you become quad-shepherd? he'd have to be good with cats, that's for sure!


----------



## ShepherdMania

Please call to make sure he is still there. This thread was from months ago.


----------



## Kay13411

Please read back through the whole thread, I believe this guy does not get along with other and that is why he is still there. If someone wants me to go and eval him please let me know I would be happy to do it over the weekend.


----------



## maggs30

I am going to email Deb and see exactly what he does to cats. Maybe he is just overly interested in them and not aggressively interested. My cats are used to the occasional chase and large nose lifting their butts!


----------



## maggs30

Kay, 
I will PM you if I need you to take a look at him for me. I have been looking at getting a Dogue De Bordeaux puppy and things just aren't falling into place. I told my husband maybe the puppy isn't working out because there is a special Shepherd waiting for me.


----------



## maggs30

I will update everyone when I hear back from Deb. Cross your paws that he is just overly playful and not aggressive.


----------



## katieliz

607.746.3080

this boy has been waiting for such a long, long, long time. i hope he is still available.


----------



## maggs30

The bottom photo is my heart dog Trooper. Look at the eyes on Jefferson and Trooper. If there is anyway possible to work with him around dogs, and cats he will come to my home. I knew it was the eyes that caught me. I am anxiously awaiting Deb's return email. He is still there listed on their site and petfinder. If it is just high energy that makes them say he is not good around dogs, and cats I can work with that. I work from home so I will have time to help him. Everyone that can offer any pull, evaluation, or transport help please check back often. It is a long shot and I am hoping for the best, if it comes together I will need all the advice and help I can get!


----------



## Kay13411

Tri-shepherd, I will look for a pm from you later today. I am away from home all day today, but get home somewhere around 5 ish. 

Have you given any thoughts on how you are going to get him to Texas. I know right now flying him would be out of the questions, to cold here, -10 this morning. Keep me posted on what you find out. Thanks.


----------



## maggs30

LOL! I have been looking at transport places. It is a 26 hour drive each way to the shelter from my house. I figure I can get transport for about $300. I was thinking maybe we could coordinate part of the trip and me drive about 10 hours of it, but I just don't know if that would be doable. Do you know how to test dogs with other dogs and cats? I don't imagine it is difficult. LOL But a lot of shelters don't know GSD's well enough to be accurate. Ugh. I am just so worried that on one hand he will never find a home because of an inaccurate evaluation and on the other hand that he will get all the way here and really not get along with my current pack. From reading the thread though it looks like he is just high energy and is a very rough player. That is what I gather with the one set of potential adopters saying he is too active for their older dog. That is not a problem and may be what I need to tire out my 2 year old high drive GSD! I am not having second thoughts just trying to work out the best situation in my mind and make sure it suits him as well as me. So much to think about and consider.


----------



## katieliz

tri...just spoke with laura, shelter manager, about jefferson. jefferson is NOT GOOD AT ALL with cats. what laura said was that "he would kill them". he is also not generally good with other dogs but they have acclimated him one that he gets along with on a limited basis. he still has a skin condition. when you are thinking about the possibility of helping a dog on the board here, always call the shelter first, it can save you a whole lot of energy spent thinking about "will he or won't he, can i or can't i".

shelter did say that a rescue (in baltimore), has asked to be called when jefferson's time is down to the wire. perhaps that rescue could take jefferson if he had financial sponsorship. i do have a contact # for that rescue.

thanks for wanting to help this guy, if you do have some "room at the inn" i know you can find another shepherd in need here.

take care, many blessings,
katherine


----------



## maggs30

Katherine,
Thanks for calling. It was too late to call yesterday, and I just woke up after being up all night with a sick kid. Yes, it is best not to push it since I have 4 cats and one is blind. 
I hope that there is someone somewhere that can help this poor boy. The soulful eyes and the need for a home of his own. It is so sad that he is still there after all this time and still has not found a place to call his own. 
Is there anything else that we can do to help Jefferson. We have had offers for financial help for an approved rescue. There has to be something we can do.


----------



## maggs30

Kay,
Thanks so much for the offer to help. Even though I can't take him, maybe with a little more exposure now someone can.


----------



## maggs30

Please don't let Jefferson fall through the cracks again. Do we have anyone that can help find him a place without cats?


----------



## ded37

Per my contact as of 1/16/09:

"He's still here and we're still working on his skin issue although it is much much better. We're going to be doing a thyroid test to see if that might be part of the problem. 

We have actually found him a female dog friend that he gets along really well with -- she is a pit bull mix and they are quite remarkable together. They share a blanket and seem to enjoy each other's company. I actually think he would get along well in a home with another female or a docile male now. They have shared the same space since the middle of December! But still no cats.... although he tends to ignore them in their cages now, I do think he would chase and possible hurt one if they were in a home together. 

He's one of my favorites and I keep hoping that the right home will come along... but I also feel strongly that I'd like to get his skin condition more under control before he is adopted. 

Thanks for keeping in touch! "

Important to keep in mind that this shelter works really hard for their dogs and will be very careful with Jefferson's placement.
He does need a home of his own though.


----------



## maggs30

Great Update!!!!! So he won't definitely kill a cat then?!?! I have a dominate female, a dominate male, and a docile male though. Someone







him! Would it be beneficial at this point to have Kay look at him so we have more information from a GSD person?


----------



## katieliz

it sounds to me as if the shelter is really looking out for jefferson's best interests. wouldn't think anyone would want to take a chance on the "definitely/possibly" thing where the cats are concerned.


----------



## kathyb

Back up, you have been waiting too long for your home.


----------



## larrydee33

Bump


----------



## maggs30

*Re: Jefferson-Heart of catskill Delphi NY*

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10447937

Jefferson is still listed. This poor poor soul.


----------

